# Road Bike for £300 or less



## Browny0903 (21 Jan 2013)

I am looking at getting a road bike but being only 14 i have a budget of £300. I was looking at the specialized allez second hand on eBay, they are around 200 to 300. Or the triban 3 brand new. I am looking to go to my local bike shop soon but wanted a brief idea of what to look for and what not to look for.

So any ideas guys? Or anyone selling?


----------



## Manguish (21 Jan 2013)

Haven't ridden one, but the triban 3 gets great reviews for beginners.

Don't forget to factor the cost of other kit if needed. Shoes, bibs, pedals etc etc etc. It soon adds up unfortunately....


----------



## fossala (21 Jan 2013)

Be careful with your budget. Pedals, shoes, helmet and clothes (bibs, jerseys, gloves, jackets) will set you back a couple of hundred quid at least. But you can get them as you get more serious.


----------



## Browny0903 (21 Jan 2013)

Gloves are about a tenner, I can stick with thermals and running shorts and tops for the meantime. I do already have a bike but its the same old £150 rubbish that is useless on road. I do have a helmet.
I am looking simply at the bike, for that amount, not any extras, obviously the cheaper the bike the more I can spend on the extras


----------



## DCLane (21 Jan 2013)

Decathlon's Triban 3 is your best bet - hopefully there's one close to you.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (21 Jan 2013)

I went for a Trek 1000 SL. Still an entry road bike but s/hand around £150? Get a nice one they are lighter than a Triban 3 and have carbon forks. Still leaves you a few £ for stuff if you want ..


----------



## Browny0903 (21 Jan 2013)

Yeah just down the road, is that better than a 2nd hand? And is that bike easy to upgrade in the future?


----------



## Browny0903 (21 Jan 2013)

Found a trek 1000 for 175 on eBay already, might be the better option, leaves me 150 to spend on a new derailler perhaps as the trek bike's is looking a little iffy


----------



## HovR (21 Jan 2013)

Browny0903 said:


> Found a trek 1000 for 175 on eBay already, might be the better option, leaves me 150 to spend on a new derailler perhaps as the trek bike's is looking a little iffy


 
Unless you know what to look for mechanically when buying a bike (i.e. play in bearings, worn tires, worn cables) or know someone who can check this out for you, I'd recommend buying new. At least then you also have a warranty. All to often second hand bikes will require new cables, maybe tires, bearing servicing etc which can all add up. 

The one thing to note with the Triban 3 is that there have been a few reports of wheel bearings wearing out quite quickly, normally after a few thousand miles. For this reason it might be worth factoring in another £100 or so for an entry level wheelset later on down the line when (if) the stock one wears out.


----------



## Browny0903 (21 Jan 2013)

When looking at a specialized allez, reviews mentioned wheel replacement as well, I'm looking at going to my local bike shop and check or wheels as well as bike and spare parts


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (21 Jan 2013)

If you are looking at getting a Triban 3 you need to get moving as they are changing the spec for the 2013 bike (lower). The way they are selling they will soon be out of stock


----------



## Browny0903 (21 Jan 2013)

Am I better of getting the new 2013 spec bike instead?


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (21 Jan 2013)

No I believe it to be a lower spec bike - there is a thread on here somewhere discussing it. I think the gearing bits and bobs are lower quality and it loses the carbon forks. - I think don't quote me


----------



## Browny0903 (21 Jan 2013)

Okayy, I'll have to see if I can get one quickly then, or else I will need to rethink


----------



## Powely (22 Jan 2013)

If you can wait, you'll get a bargain on eBay. Have you considered a Giant Defy 4? I imagine you'll pick one up for approx £300 if you bide your time for the right one at the right price.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Jan 2013)

I will back up the Triban camp and say go get one quick while you can. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Kies (22 Jan 2013)

Dirtlover2005 said:


> No I believe it to be a lower spec bike - there is a thread on here somewhere discussing it. I think the gearing bits and bobs are lower quality and it loses the carbon forks. - I think don't quote me



Spot on


----------

